# Some of my collection :)



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

waiting for warmer weather to savor these bad boys 
not sure if the attachments worked....but i got me a box of Cohiba Robusto's


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Very nice. The CoRo is a great smoke.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Fakes! Send them to me for immedate disposal...


----------



## quesadilla (Dec 9, 2009)

Your first post was to gloat!! lol good smokes


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well the man sure does know how to make an entrance!:lol:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Very Nice! :tu When the time comes, I'm sure you'll enjoy 'em!


----------



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

quesadilla said:


> Your first post was to gloat!! lol good smokes


lol sorry. at least i didnt show the edmundos and no.2's !

but they will all look good in my humidor when i can figure out how to get one of waxing moons' humidors


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Awesome, enjoy!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

they look fake....send them to me for inspection and approval. I promise by the last one I will let you know whether they were real or not.


----------



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

Cypress said:


> they look fake....send them to me for inspection and approval. I promise by the last one I will let you know whether they were real or not.


you and john down earlier in the thread both are quality inspectors? haha. i hope the store on 63rd sells real cuban cigars


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice, Enjoy.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats! I had 3 of those last spring! I cant wait to get some more in a couple of months! They are great!


----------



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

just waitin on my humidor so i can take pics of my full collection.

-25 Cohiba Robustos
-10 Monte Cristo Edmundos
-50 Monte Cristo #2


----------

